# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  ملاحظات في مسيرة القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا بالمغرب

## هيثم الفقى

تدارست الحكومة في اجتماعها المنعقد بتاريخ 14 يونيو 2007 مشروع قانون تنظيمي جديد يتعلق بالمحكمة العليا رقم 07.24، بعد إدخال التعديلات الضرورية على القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا رقم 00.63 للملائمة مع قرار المجلس الدستوري، القاضي بشأنه بعدم دستورية المادة 11 منه؛ وقد عقد المجلس الوزاري اجتماعا بتاريخ 21 يونيو 2007 وتمت خلاله الدراسة والمصادقة على 9 مشاريع قوانين، و32 مشروع مرسوم، و16 اتفاقية دولية، لم يكن من بينها مشروع القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا رقم 07.24. 
وهي المناسبة التي استدعت إلقاء بعض الضوء على المسار التشريعي لهذا القانون التنظيمي منذ 1963 إلى 2007، وتسجيل عدد من الملاحظات بشأن هذا المسار، وذلك وفقا للمنهجية التالية: 
*مدخل:* 

تختص المحكمة العليا ضمن النظام القضائي المغربي في الجنح والجنايات التي يرتكبها أعضاء الحكومة أثناء ممارستهم لمهامهم. وقد تبنى المشرِّع الدستوري المغربي نظام المحكمة العليا -باعتبارها أداة من أدوات ترسيخ دولة الحق والقانون وضمان مساواة الجميع أمام القانون- منذ أوَّل دستور سنة 1962، مرورا بالمراجعات الدستورية لسنوات 1970، و1972، و1980 و1992 ثم مراجعة سنة 1996. ووفقا للمراجعة الدستورية الأخيرة، نظَّم المشرع أحكام المحكمة العليا في الباب الثامن من الدستور من خلال خمسة فصول [من الفصل 88 إلى الفصل 92]، حيث نصَّ على أن أعضاء الحكومة مسؤولون جنائيا عما يرتكبون من جنايات وجنح أثناء ممارستهم لمهامهم؛ ويمكن أن يوجه مجلسا البرلمان التهمة إليهم وأن يحالوا على المحكمة العليا؛ ويجب أن يكون اقتراح توجيه الاتهام موقعا على الأقل من ربع أعضاء المجلس الذي يقدم إليه أولا، ويناقشه المجلسان بالتتابع، ولا تتم الموافقة عليه إلا بقرار يتفقان عليه عن طريق التصويت السري بأغلبية ثلثي الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم كل مجلس باستثناء الأعضاء الذين يعهد إليهم بالمشاركة في المتابعة أو التحقيق أو الحكم؛ وتتألف المحكمة العليا من أعضاء ينتخب نصفهم من بين أعضاء مجلس النواب ونصفهم الآخر من بين أعضاء مجلس المستشارين ويعين رئيسها بظهير شريف؛ ويحدد قانون تنظيمي عدد أعضاء المحكمة العليا وكيفية انتخابهم وكذا المسطرة التي يتعين إتباعها. 
*المطلب الأول الخلفية التاريخية للقوانين التنظيمية للمحكمة العليا بالمغرب* 

منذ الدستور الأول 1962 ومرورا بجميع المراجعات الدستورية بعده إلى دستور 1996، أحال المشرِّع الدستوري على قانون تنظيمي تحديد ثلاثة أمور تتعلق بالمحكمة العليا هي: 1. عدد أعضاء المحكمة العليا؛ 2. كيفية انتخابهم؛ 3. المسطرة التي يتعين إتباعها. وقد عرف المغرب لحد الآن أربعة قوانين تنظيمية للمحكمة العليا والخامس ما زال مجرد مشروع. ويمكن التمييز في هذا السياق التاريخي بين مرحلتين، مرحلة ما قبل دستور 1996، وهي المرحلة التي صدرت فيها القوانين التنظيمية للمحكمة العليا في شكل ظهائر بمثابة قوانين تنظيمية، ومرحلة دستور 1996، وهي مرحلة صدور القوانين التنظيمية للمحكمة العليا عن البرلمان، وعرضها على المجلس الدستوري. وبيان هذه القوانين التنظيمية ندرجه كما يلي: 
*الفقرة الأولى: مرحلة ما قبل دستور 1996* 
 الأول، صدر في 9 نونبر 1963، بناء على الدستور الأول الصادر في 14 دجنبر 1962، بظهير شريف رقم 1.63.285 بشأن القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا للعدل، وصدر بالجريدة الرسمية عدد 2664 بتاريخ 15 نونبر 1963.  الثاني، صدر في فاتح أكتوبر 1970 بناء على التعديل الدستوري الأول، أي الدستور الصادر في 31 يوليوز 1970، وقد صدر أيضا في شكل ظهير شريف بمثابة القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا يحمل رقم 1.70.195، وصدر بالجريدة الرسمية عدد 3022 مكرر بتاريخ 5 أكتوبر 1970.  الثالث، صدر في 08 أكتوبر1977 في شكل ظهير شريف رقم 1.77.278 بمثابة القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا، بناء على الدستور الصادر في 10 مارس 1972، أي بعد مرور خمس سنوات على تعديل الدستور، وصدر بالجريدة الرسمية عدد 3388 بتاريخ 10 أكتوبر 1977. 

*الفقرة الثانية: مرحلة دستور 1996* 
 الرابع، وهو القانون التنظيمي رقم 63.00 يتعلق بالمحكمة العليا، وضع بناء على دستور 1996، وقد صدر عن البرلمان، [صادق عليه مجلس النواب بتاريخ 29 يناير 2004، وصادق عليه مجلس المستشارين بتاريخ 10 ماي 2004]، كما صدر بشأنه قرار من المجلس الدستوري يقضي بعدم دستوريته؛ لذلك لم يصدر في الجريدة الرسمية، كما تقضي بذلك الفقرة السادسة من الفصل 81 من الدستور التي تنص على أنه "لا يجوز إصدار أو تطبيق أي نص يخالف الدستور". 
وهذا القانون تنظيمي له قصة خاصة ميزت مساره التشريعي أوردها، لما لها من دلالات، في المطلب الثاني. 
 الخامس، ما زال مجرد مشروع قانون تنظيمي يتعلق بالمحكمة العليا برقم 07.24، أعلنت عنه الحكومة في اجتماعها بتاريخ 14 يونيو 2007، ولم يصادق عليه المجلس الوزاري بعد، حتى يتمكن الوزير الأول من إحالته ووضعه بمكتب أحد مجلسي البرلمان. 
*المطلب الثاني القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا بناءً على دستور 1996* 

من أبرز ما جاءت به المراجعة الدستورية لسنة 1996، نظام الغرفتين: مجلس النواب ومجلس المستشارين، وفيما يتعلق بأحكام المحكمة العليا-على وجه الخصوص- نصَّ المشرِّع الدستوري على وضع نصاب اقتراح توجيه الاتهام، حيث قرر أنه يجب أن يكون موقعا على الأقل من ربع أعضاء المجلس الذي يقدم إليه أولا، ويناقشه المجلسان بالتتابع، ولا تتم الموافقة عليه إلا بقرار يتفقان عليه عن طريق التصويت السري بأغلبية ثلثي الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم كل مجلس باستثناء الأعضاء الذين يعهد إليهم بالمشاركة في المتابعة أو التحقيق أو الحكم؛ وتتألف المحكمة العليا من أعضاء ينتخب نصفهم من بين أعضاء مجلس النواب ونصفهم الآخر من بين أعضاء مجلس المستشارين ويعين رئيسها بظهير شريف... وقد كان من الضروري نسخ الظهير الشريف بمثابة القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا الصادر في 08 أكتوبر 1977 الصادر بناءً على دستور 1972، وإصدار قانون تنظيمي جديد ليتلاءم مع المقتضيات الدستورية الجديدة وفقا لدستور 1996. 
*الفرع الأول البرلمان يساءل الحكومة عن إصدار القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا*

بالانتخابات التشريعية التي جرت في سبتمبر 1997 دخل البرلمان في الفترة التشريعية السادسة، وهي الفترة التي قدم فيها السؤال حول تنفيذ مقتضيات الدستور الجديد المتعلقة بتشكيل بعض المؤسسات الدستورية، ومن بينها المحكمة العليا. تقدم النائب محمد أكنسوس من مجلس النواب، بتاريخ فاتح نونبر 2000، إلى الوزير المكلف بالعلاقات مع البرلمان، بسؤال قال فيه: "أحيلكم على قراءة الدستور المغربي من جديد لتدركوا أن عددا من المؤسسات التي جاء بها والتي أقرها الشعب المغربي في استفتاء عام لابد أن تكون من أولويات العمل لهاذ الحكومة، فلا يعقل أننا نسمع هذه الأسئلة وهي تطرح في حكومات سابقة ولا يجد النواب آذان صاغية، ولكن في هذه الحكومة، يجب أن تكون بنود الدستور هي الأولى في مقدمة الاهتمامات، فكثير من المؤسسات منها المجلس الاقتصادي الاجتماعي الذي أمر به جلالة الملك في خطابه في عيد العرش يجب أن يكون موضع التنفيذ في الحال، وكلام الدستور، أو بنود الدستور يجب أن تكون محترمة، المحكمة العليا لتتبع الجنايات والجنح التي يقوم بها أعضاء الحكومة، يجب أن تكون في الحال، لتبرهنوا للشعب المغربي على أن كل مواطن في هاذ البلد سواء كان وزيرا أو كان غفيرا له كامل الحق في أن يتمتع بمتابعات وقضاء وكذلك فكرة للمجتمع المغربي على أن الجميع يجب أن يخضع للقانون". وقد أجاب الوزير بخصوص موضوع المحكمة العليا وقال: " أذكر السيد النائب بأن الحكومة حضرت مشروع القانون المرتبط بملائمة القانون التنظيمي المتعلق بالمحكمة العليا، لأنه كانت موجودة، ولكن نظرا أننا أخذنا بنظام الثنائية في البرلمان فكان لابد من الملائمة حتى يشمل كذلك هذا القانون مجلس المستشارين وبالفعل مشروع القانون الآن يحمل رقم 00-63، وقد وجه من طرف السيد الأمين العام للحكومة إلى أعضاء الحكومة يوم 24 أكتوبر 2000 وأعطى لهم أجل إلى 9 نونبر2000 من أجل أن يبدوا بملاحظاتهم، معنى هذا أن المسطرة جارية من أجل أن ينتهي الدراسة والمصادقة على هذا المشروع في أقرب الآجال". 
*الفرع الثاني أهداف مشروع القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا 63.00 ومكوناته*

*الفقرة الأولى: الأهداف* 
أعدّت الحكومة في سنة 2000 مشروع قانون تنظيمي رقم 63.00 يتعلق بالمحكمة العليا، يهدف إلى تحقيق جملة أمور كما يلي: 
1. تحيين المقتضيات المحدثة للمحكمة العليا المنصوص عليها في الباب الثامن من الدستور وفق مستجدات مراجعة دستور سنة 1996. 
2. بلورة مقتضيات الفصلان 89 و90 من الدستور في مقتضيات قانونية تخول البرلمان اختصاص توجيه الاتهام إلى الوزراء. 
3. التذكير باختصاصات المحكمة العليا المنصوص عليها في الدستور . 
4. إدخال المقتضيات المتعلقة بتنظيم المحكمة العليا ووسائل مسطرة التحقيق والحكم المخولة لها . 
5. تحديد شروط تعيين القضاة البرلمانيين لدى المحكمة العليا ولجنة التحقيق والنيابة العامة . 
6. التنصيص على البيانات القانونية التي يجب أن يتضمنها قرار الاتهام. 
7. تحديد عدد أعضاء المحكمة العليا وكيفية انتخابهم والمسطرة التي يتعين إتباعها أمام هذه الهيئة الدستورية. 
*الفقرة الثانية: مكوناته* 
يحتوي القانون التنظيمي رقم 63.00 على 42 مادة تتوزع على أربعة أبواب، الأول منها خصص لأحكام عامة في مادتين، والثاني لتنظيم المحكمة العليا وتعيين أعضائها ووضعيتهم من المواد 3 إلى 18، والباب الثالث خصص لتحديد المسطرة المتبعة أمام هذه المحكمة ويحتوي على المواد من 19 إلى 38، ثم الباب الرابع خصص لأحكام مختلفة ويتكون من المواد من 39 إلى 42. 
*الفرع الثالث الخلفية السياسية لامتناع الحكومة عن تقديم القانون التنظيمي في اللجنة*

أحالت الحكومة مشروع القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا 63.00 أوّل مرّة على مجلس النواب بتاريخ 7 يونيو 2001، غير أن المشروع ظل يراوح مكانه لدى لجنة العدل والتشريع المختصة، حيث إنّ الحكومة كانت قد أعدت وأحالت بالتوازي معه مشروع قانون للحصانة البرلمانية، وبسبب خلاف بينها وبين مكتب مجلس النواب حول مدى أحقية الحكومة في التشريع في أمر يخص حصانة أعضاء البرلمان، من حيث كونها -أي الحصانة البرلمانية- أمرا داخليا للمؤسسة البرلمانية، وفي إطار احترام مبدأ الفصل بين السلط، رأى مكتب المجلس أن المقتضيات المتعلقة بالحصانة ينبغي باعتبارها شأنا داخليا أن تُضَمّن في النظامين الداخليين لكل من مجلسي النواب ومجلس المستشارين؛ وتأسيسا عليه اتخذ قرارا بعدم إحالة مشروع قانون الحصانة البرلمانية على لجنة العدل والتشريع؛ وكرد فعل على هذا الموقف امتنعت الحكومة عن مباشرة تقديمها لمشروع القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا في اللجنة، واشترطت لذلك أن يحال بالتوازي معه صنوه مشروع قانون الحصانة البرلمانية؛ وفي ظل استمرار الخلاف بين الحكومة ومكتب مجلس النواب انتهت الفترة التشريعية 1997-2002 دون الشروع في النظر والدراسة والتصويت على مشروع القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا رقم 63.00. في بداية الفترة التشريعية 2002-2007، تفاهم مكتب مجلس النواب والحكومة على أن المقتضيات المتعلقة بطلبات رفع الحصانة قبل وصولها إلى البرلمان ينظمها القانون؛ أما المقتضيات المتعلقة بها بعد إحالة طلبات رفعها على البرلمان ينظمها النظامان الداخليان لكل من مجلسي البرلمان، وتبعا لهذا التفاهم أحالت الحكومة من جديد المشروعين معا بتاريخ 10 يونيو 2003، ومن جهته عمل مكتب مجلس النواب على إحالتهما على لجنة العدل والتشريع في اليوم نفسه، وقد تمت الموافقة على مشروع القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا رقم 63.00 في جلسة عمومية بتاريخ 29 يناير 2004، وفي اليوم نفسه أحيل إلى مجلس المستشارين، وقد صادق عليه بتاريخ 10 ماي 2004. 
*الفرع الرابع قرار المجلس الدستوري بشأن القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا 63.00*

بعد اكتمال المصادقة النهائية من لدن مجلسي البرلمان بتاريخ 10 ماي 2004 على مشروع القانون التنظيمي رقم 63.00 يتعلق بالمحكمة العليا، أحاله الوزير الأول بتاريخ 15 يوليوز 2004 إلى المجلس الدستوري ليبت في مطابقتها للدستور، كما تقضي بذلك الفقرة الأخيرة من الفصل 58 ، والفقرة الثانية من الفصل 81 من الدستور ، وقد أصدر المجلس الدستوري بشأنه قرارا يقضي بعدم دستوريته، القرار يحمل رقم 04. 583 م.د، وصدر بتاريخ 11 غشت 2004، حيث صرّح بما يلي: 1. إنَّ عبارة (باستثناء رئيسيهما) الواردة في المادة 11 من القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا رقم 63.00 غير مطابقة للدستور، وقد علل قراره بـ"أن استثناء كل من رئيسي المحكمة العليا ولجنة التحقيق من مسطرة التجريح، رغم أنهما بالمقارنة مع زملائهما الآخرين الخاضعين لها، يمارسان نفس الوظيفة القضائية، بل يزاولان صلاحيات أوسع في العمل القضائي ويتحملان مسؤوليات قد تكون حاسمة في القرار، فضلا عن أن هذا الاستثناء لا يعتمد على أي تبرير قانوني، فإنه يخالف مبدأ له قيمة دستورية وهو استقلال القضاء، 2. إنّ التخلي عن هذا الاستثناء يتطلب أن يرفق بإعادة النظر في مقتضيات من القانون التنظيمي المحال على أنظار المجلس الدستوري، خصوصا أحكام الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 12 والمادة 14 وذلك في اتجاه خلق تكامل وانسجام بين أحكام هذا القانون كلها، 3. ضرورة إضافة مقتضيات أخرى من شأنها ضمان استمرارية المحكمة العليا في أداء مهامها في حالة قبول تجريح الرئيسين المذكورين.". 
*المطلب الثالث ملاحظات في مسار القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا* 

هناك العديد من الملاحظات يمكن إبداؤها في مسار القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا، على مستوى المسطرة التشريعية، وعلى مستوى تعاطي الحكومات المتعاقبة والبرلمان بمجلسيه مع هذا القانون، نجمل أهمها فيما يلي: 1) أنّ المشرِّع عدَّل في تسمية هذا القانون بحذف عبارة "للعدل"، حيث كانت التسمية في أول الأمر، كما في الظهير الأول، هي "القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا للعدل"، ثم أصبحت في الظهير الثاني وما بعده هي "القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا". 
2) أنّ المشرِّع تأخر في إصدار القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا الثالث، بناء على الدستور الصادر في 10 مارس 1972، حيث إن القانون لم يصدر إلا بعد مرور خمس سنوات على إقرار المراجعة الدستورية. 
3) أنّ المشرِّع بمناسبة المراجعتين الدستوريتين 1980 و1992 لم يعمل على إصدار قانون تنظيمي جديد للمحكمة العليا في ظل هاتين المراجعتين، على الرغم من أن الأمر كان يستدعي بالضرورة إصداره، خاصة بالنسبة للتعديلات النوعية التي بها دستور 1992، وإن لم تمس المقتضيات المتعلقة بالمحكمة العليا. وتفسير ذلك قد نجده في أجواء عدم الاستقرار السياسي التي لم تكن تسمح بذلك، بدليل أنه لم يمض وقت كبير عليها حتى عرف المغرب مراجعة دستورية أخرى سنة 1996. 
4) أنّ القوانين التنظيمية الثلاثة الأولى للمحكمة العليا صدرت كلها في شكل ظهير شريف بمبادرة ملكية، بمعنى أنها لم تصدر عن البرلمان، حيث لم تبادر أي من الحكومات المتعاقبة على إعداد مشروع قانون تنظيمي لتفعيل المقتضيات الدستورية المتعلقة بمحاكمة أعضاء الحكومة عما يرتكبون من جنايات وجنح أثناء ممارستهم لمهامهم. 
5) أنّ القانون التنظيمي 63.00 هو الأول الذي صدر عن البرلمان، بمبادرة تشريعية من الحكومة، وهي الحكومة التي كانت ذات طبيعة سياسية وكان السيد عبد الرحمان اليوسفي وزيرها الأول، وعلى النهج نفسه سارت الحكومة التي أتت من بعدها وكان وزيرها الأول هو السيد إدريس جطو. كما كان القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا الأول الذي أحيل على المجلس الدستوري ليبث في مدى مطابقته للدستور، وذلك طبقا لمقتضيات الفقرة الأخيرة من الفصل 58، والفقرة الثانية من الفصل 81 من الدستور، وقد قضى المجلس بعدم دستوريته. 
6) أنّ القانون التنظيمي الأول الذي صدر بظهير شريف والقانون التنظيمي الرابع الذي كان يحمل رقم 63.00 صدرا معا في ظل نظام الغرفتين ( مجلس النواب ومجلس المستشارين)، في حين أن القانونين الثاني والثالث صدرا في ظل نظام الغرفة الواحدة (مجلس النواب). 
7) أنّ جميع القوانين التنظيمية المتعلقة بالمحكمة العليا لم يتم تفعيلهما قط. إن عدم التفعيل هذا متفهم فيما يتعلق بالموضوع-من حيث المبدأ- بسبب الإجراءات والشروط التعجيزية، المتمثلة في أن الموافقة على توجيه الاتهام لا تتم إلا بقرار بالتصويت السري، وقد زاد على ذلك دستور 1996 باشتراط نصاب الربع لمجرد توجيه الاتهام، وبأغلبية ثلثي الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس، لكنه غير مقبول فيما يتعلق بتشكيل المحكمة العليا، ذلك أن جميع تلك القوانين التنظيمية جميعها تنص-كما في الفصل 6 من الظهير الشريف بمثابة قانون تنظيمي للمحكمة العليا- على أن مجلس النواب (أو مجلس المستشارين) ينتخب من بين أعضائه خلال الشهر الموالي لمستهل مدة كل نيابة ستة قضاة رسميين بالمحكمة العليا وثلاثة قضاة مساعدين، وأربعة أعضاء رسميين بلجنة التحقيق وعضوين مساعدين، وعضوين رسميين يشاركان في مهام النيابة العامة لدى المحكمة العليا وعضوا مساعدا، وهو ما لم يتم قط. يستنتج من ذلك أنّ غياب الإرادة السياسية لمجلس النواب هي المانع من الشروع ومباشرة عملية التأسيس والتأليف لمؤسسة المحكمة العليا، حيث إن مجرد قيامها بغض النظر عن مدى القدرة على تفعيلها يحمل أكثر من دلالة على السير في اتجاه بناء دولة الحق والمساواة في تطبيق القانون. 
8) أنّ المرتين اللتين باشرت الحكومة فيهما واجب إعداد القوانين التنظيمية المتعلقة بالمحكمة العليا، ويتعلق الأمر القانون التنظيمي رقم 63.00 ومشروع القانون التنظيمي رقم 07.24، اتسمتا بالتلكؤ والتردد من لدن الحكومة. وقد كان لذلك تجليات منها أن الحكومة مانعت في مباشرة تقديم مشروع القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا على لجنة العدل والتشريع بسبب الخلاف حول مشروع قانون الحصانة البرلمانية، مما يدل على أن الإرادة السياسية في صدور هذا القانون التنظيمي لم تكن بالقوة والعزم اللذين تصورناهما بمجرد إحالته على البرلمان. ومنها أيضا أن هذه الإحالة جاءت متأخرة كثيرا، حيث لم يكتب لهذا المشروع أن يحال على مجلس النواب إلا في السنة الأخيرة من عمر فترة انتدابه، وهي السنة نفسها التي تعتبر السنة الأخيرة من مدة انتداب الحكومة السياسي. ثم إن ربط مصير القانون التنظيمي بقانون آخر إما أن يصدرا معا أو لا يصدر أي منهما، هو ربط سياسي لا مبرر له ولا تفسير له إلا التملص من الالتزام السياسي السابق، ومحاولة من أعضاء الحكومة للحيلولة دون تمكين البرلمان من الأداة القانونية لخضوعهم للقانون في إطار من المساواة مع جميع المواطنين. وليس أدل على ذلك من كون الفترة التشريعية التي أحالت فيها الحكومة مشروع القانون التنظيمي انتهت دون أن يتمكن البرلمان من المصادقة عليه. 
9) ذهب البعض إلى أن عبارة (باستثناء رئيسيهما) الواردة في المادة 11 من القانون التنظيمي للمحكمة العليا رقم 63.00 التي تستثني كل من رئيسي المحكمة العليا ولجنة التحقيق من مسطرة التجريح، والتي قضى المجلس بعدم دستوريتها، عبارة مدسوسة في النص، الغرض منها تعطيل إصدار نص تشريعي تدرك الحكومة قبل غيرها أن المجلس الدستوري، بسبب الإحالة الوجوبية والإلزامية للقوانين التنظيمية، سيقضى بذلك لا محالة بأنها عبارة غير دستورية. وهي تقنية من التقنيات التشريعية التي تستعملها الحكومات لتعطيل إصدار قانون ما. وهذا التفسير له ما يبرره بدليل أن هذه العبارة كانت محل تساؤلات النواب، والحكومة دافعت عنها وعن الحاجة إلى إبقائها في النص، ثم من جهة أخرى فإنه بالرجوع إلى القوانين التنظيمية السابقة وبالمقارنة مع غيرها لا نجد لهذا الاستثناء أثرا يذكر، مما يرجح القصد في تعطيل إصدار النص. 
10) لم تتدارس الحكومة أمر وضع مشروع قانون تنظيمي جديد يأخذ بالاعتبار قرار المجلس الدستوري إلا في اجتماعها المنعقد بتاريخ 14 يونيو 2007 على الرغم من أن قرار المجلس الدستوري صدر بتاريخ 11 غشت 2004 أي بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات، وهذا التأخير لا مبرر له، لأن النصوص القانونية المماثلة موجودة من قبل، وما تتطلبه الملائمة مع قرار المجلس الدستوري لا يتطلب كل هذا الوقت الطويل لأنه يتعلق فقط بحذف الاستثناء من المادة 11 وملائمة المادتين 12 و14 وإضافة مادة أو مادتين لمقتضيات من شأنها ضمان استمرارية المحكمة العليا في أداء هامها في حالة قبول تجريح الرئيسين المعنيين بالاستثناء المشار إليه في المادة 11؛ ثم إن محاولة الحكومة تدارك التأخر قد أتى في نهاية مدة الانتداب البرلماني لمجلس النواب، وهو وقت ميت لن يسمح بقيام المحكمة العليا حتى في حالة المصادقة عليه، مما يوحي أن الأمر يدخل في إطار حملة تسويقية تتوخى الحكومة منها تحقيق مكاسب سياسية انتخابية فقط. 
منقول

----------

